# "Mais Bom","Mais Mau"



## cordobes82

Olá! Realmente tenho uma dúvida sobre as expressoes do título. Sei que em linhas gerais nao sao corretas, mas eu fiquei com uma dúvida. 

Se eu digo que tenho um celular que nao tira fotos e o seu tira, é claro que eu posso dizer o seguinte: "Seu celular é melhor do que o meu". O meu é bom, mas o seu é melhor ainda.

Mas esta outra situaçao:  meu pai bate na minha mae e o seu nao, aí ficaria "meu pai é melhor que o seu"? Gramaticalmente é o correto, mas o sentido nao me convence. Eu pensaria em "seu pai é mais bom que o meu", porque aqui "bom" nao é empregado no sentido utilitário, mas no da qualidade típica do ser humano a bondade. 
A mesma coisa aconteceria com "mau" no sentido de malvado. 


Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Eu pensaria em "seu pai é mais bom que o meu", porque aqui "bom" nao é empregado no sentido utilitário, mas no da qualidade típica do ser humano a bondade.
> A mesma coisa aconteceria com "mau" no sentido de malvadbrigado!



A forma regular só é permitida em português quando a comparação recai sobre qualidades do mesmo sujeito. Ora você está a comparar qualidades de pessoas diferentes, logo tem de usar a forma sintética,  irregular.


----------



## xiskxisk

cordobes82 said:


> Mas esta outra situaçao:  meu pai bate na minha mae e o seu nao, aí ficaria "meu pai é melhor que o seu"? Gramaticalmente é o correto, mas o sentido nao me convence. Eu pensaria em "seu pai é mais bom que o meu", porque aqui "bom" nao é empregado no sentido utilitário, mas no da qualidade típica do ser humano a bondade.
> A mesma coisa aconteceria com "mau" no sentido de malvado.
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


Melhor, como adjectivo, quer dizer literalmente "mais bom". Não existe diferença de sentido.

Se queres dizer bom no sentido de bondade, então na realidade não é bom que queres dizer mas sim bondoso:

 O teu pai é mais bondoso que o meu.


----------



## cordobes82

Entendi a explicaçao de vocês, e agradeço-lhes, mas continuo achando que algo nao faz sentido....




xiskxisk said:


> Melhor, como adjectivo, quer dizer literalmente "mais bom". Não existe diferença de sentido.
> 
> Se queres dizer bom no sentido de bondade, então na realidade não é bom que queres dizer mas sim bondoso:
> 
> O teu pai é mais bondoso que o meu.




A segunda acepçao do dicionário da palavra bom diz "Que tem bondade". Sei que neste caso é muito mais fácil usar o adjetivo "bondoso" porque nao apresenta logo a dúvida que eu tenho. Mas eu gostaria de usar "bom" mesmo. 

Vamos supor a seguinte situaçao: Existe um homem que é muito bom, generoso com todo mundo, e eu, metaforicamente, quero comparar sua bondade com a de Jesús Cristo. A frase "Ele é melhor que Cristo" me parece estranha. Eu gostaria de expressar que ele tem mais bondade que Jesús Cristo. 

Obrigado!


----------



## machadinho

Não vejo maiores problemas em ele é melhor que Jesus nem meu pai é melhor que o seu.

Mas acho que diria algo mais assim:

meu pai é  melhor ser humano que o seu
meu pai é moralmente melhor que o seu

ele é alguém melhor que Jesus


----------



## xiskxisk

cordobes82 said:


> Entendi a explicaçao de vocês, e agradeço-lhes, mas continuo achando que algo nao faz sentido....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A segunda acepçao do dicionário da palavra bom diz "Que tem bondade". Sei que neste caso é muito mais fácil usar o adjetivo "bondoso" porque nao apresenta logo a dúvida que eu tenho. Mas eu gostaria de usar "bom" mesmo.
> 
> Vamos supor a seguinte situaçao: Existe um homem que é muito bom, generoso com todo mundo, e eu, metaforicamente, quero comparar sua bondade com a de Jesús Cristo. A frase "Ele é melhor que Cristo" me parece estranha. Eu gostaria de expressar que ele tem mais bondade que Jesús Cristo.
> 
> Obrigado!


Por mais estranho que te possa parecer, melhor é o comparativo de superioridade de bom, por isso quer dizer literalmente "mais bom".

Dizer "ele é mais bom que Cristo", significa exactamente o mesmo que "ele é melhor que Cristo".

É claro que o bom (e consequentemente o mesmo se aplica a melhor) pode ter outro tipo de interpretações; nesse caso deverás dizer bondoso visto ser um termo mais específico.


----------



## gvergara

Mas suponho que de qualquer jeito _mais bom/ mais mau _são permitidos, como em anglês ou espanhol, quando se quer comparar dois atributos de uma pessoa ou coisa. 

_Ele tem muitos defeitos, mas na verdade é mais bom que mau._ 

Neste caso não me soa correto empregar a forma sintética (melhor). Se estou errado, por favor, corrigir. Obrigado.


----------



## xiskxisk

Não sei o motivo, mas parece ser um tipo de comparação diferente. Nos outros casos dizia-se que era "mais bom" que um outro sujeito, enquanto nesse caso está-se apenas a definir a "quantidade de bom", equivalente a dizer: "tem mais de bom do que de mau".


----------



## machadinho

gvergara said:


> _Ele tem muitos defeitos, mas na verdade é mais bom que mau._


Gramaticalmente correto ou não, simplesmente é algo não diríamos. A mim não me soa natural. De novo, e correndo o risco de ser ignorado de novo, diríamos: ele tem muitos defeitos, mas na verdade é uma pessoa que está mais para boa do que para má.


----------



## gvergara

Não ignoro não. Muito boa aclaração. Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Gramaticalmente correto ou não, simplesmente é algo não diríamos. A mim não me soa natural. De novo, e correndo o risco de ser ignorado de novo, diríamos: ele tem muitos defeitos, mas na verdade é uma pessoa que está mais para boa do que para má.



Mas nós em Portugal, sim, machadinho. A mim soa-me perfeitamente natural. A gramática permite este desvio da construção habitual porque se trata de comparar qualidades da mesma pessoa. Se se tratasse de pessoas diferentes, _'melhor_' seria obrigatório.


----------



## machadinho

Que interessante. Não sabia. Vale para qualquer espécie de qualidade? Minha mão esquerda é mais boa que a direita seria um exemplo?


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, Machadinho, o exemplo do gvergara está corretíssimo. O único caso em que a gramática brasileira permite este tipo de comparação é quando ela se refere a uma mesma pessoa. 


> O comparativo regular "mais bom", ou "mais mau", pode e deve usar-se quando comparamos adjectivos diferentes (um das quais é _bom _ou _mau_) no mesmo ser ou coisa.
> Por exemplo: “ele é mais bom do que inteligente”.
> Nesta frase, teria outro sentido  dizer “ele é melhor do que inteligente”. Porque o que pretendemos dizer é  que ele possui a qualidade da bondade em quantidade superior  relativamente à qualidade da inteligência e não que ele possui uma  qualquer qualidade (indeterminada) que é superior à inteligência.


 fonte


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Que interessante. Não sabia. Vale para qualquer espécie de qualidade? Minha mão esquerda é mais boa que a direita seria um exemplo?



Bem visto, machadinho. Na verdade, quando disse, sugestionado pelos exemplos, que era permitido o uso da forma analítica quando se tratasse de comparar qualidades da mesma pessoa, deveria ter sido, para ser mais exacto, que se trata de comparar qualidades do mesmo sujeito. Neste caso, não se trata do mesmo sujeito, logo a forma sintética é obrigatória.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Na verdade, Machadinho, o exemplo do gvergara está corretíssimo. O único caso em que a gramática brasileira permite este tipo de comparação é quando ela se refere a uma mesma pessoa.
> fonte


Uai, Vanda, mas o exemplo go gvargara não se refere a uma mesma pessoa mas a duas pessoas diferentes: meu pai e seu pai.


Carfer said:


> Bem visto, machadinho. Na verdade, quando disse, sugestionado pelos exemplos, que era permitido o uso da forma analítica quando se tratasse de comparar qualidades da mesma pessoa, deveria ter sido, para ser mais exacto, que se trata de comparar qualidades do mesmo sujeito. Neste caso, não se trata do mesmo sujeito, logo a forma sintética é obrigatória.


De fato. Aprendi algo novo! Mas vocês concordam que o mais em ele é mais bom do que inteligente equivale a antes em ele é *antes* bom que inteligente e que, portanto, esse uso de mais nada tem a ver com comparações?


----------



## Vanda

Xii.. me concentrei no uso e não prestei atenção ao contexto. Disfarça.

E neste caso de não ser comparação, conforme mencionou acima, ainda assim é ''mais bem, mais bom''..
Veja:


> Talvez por imaginarem que a construção "mais bem" é _sempre_  errada, muitos usuários da língua acabem, por hipercorreção,  transformando a estrutura "mais bem explicada", por exemplo, em "melhor  explicada". O fato é que, diante do particípio, não se faz a  substituição por "melhor" porque o intensificador "mais" incide sobre o  conjunto representado por "bem+particípio", não unicamente sobre o  advérbio "bem". É fácil perceber isso em casos em que ocorre o  hífen, como "mais bem-humorado" (que ninguém substitui por "melhor  humorado") ou "mais bem-vestido", "mais bem-acabado" etc.
> Note  que, mesmo não havendo o hífen, o particípio antecedido de "bem"  constitui uma expressão sobre a qual incidirá o advérbio de intensidade  "mais". Assim: trabalho mais bem feito (nova ortografia), casa mais bem  decorada, lição mais bem explicada, música mais bem tocada etc.
> Menos comum é o advérbio "mais" não se aglutinar com os adjetivos "bom"  e "boa", mas isso também não é impossível. Dizemos, corretamente, que  u*ma pessoa demonstra ter mais boa vontade que outra, não "melhor  vontade", ou que demonstra ter mais bom-senso* (com hífen na nova  ortografia), não "melhor senso" que outra. A ideia é exatamente a mesma.


http://educacao.uol.com.br/dicas-portugues/mais-bem-e-estrutura-correta-antes-de-participios.jhtm


----------



## gvergara

machadinho said:


> Uai, Vanda, mas o exemplo go gvargara não se refere a uma mesma pessoa mas a duas pessoas diferentes: meu pai e seu pai.


Me desculpem, mas eu não falei em pais que batem as mulheres ; esse foi o cordobes82, quem començou o fio. De qualquer jeito, após seguir a discusão atentamente, suponho que meu exemplo não está errado.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Uai, Vanda, mas o exemplo go gvargara não se refere a uma mesma pessoa mas a duas pessoas diferentes: meu pai e seu pai.
> 
> De fato. Aprendi algo novo! Mas vocês concordam que o mais em ele é mais bom do que inteligente equivale a antes em ele é *antes* bom que inteligente e que, portanto, esse uso de mais nada tem a ver com comparações?



No meu português é, de facto, uma comparação. Ambas as qualidades, o bom e o mau, se reúnem na mesma pessoa, mas ela é mais boa que má (ou seja, a bondade nela prevalece sobre a maldade). A comparação recai sobre as qualidades existentes na mesma pessoa e, por isso, se pode dizer '_é mais boa que má_' (na verdade, para nós, nem há outra maneira de dizer).


----------



## xiskxisk

machadinho said:


> Que interessante. Não sabia. Vale para qualquer espécie de qualidade? Minha mão esquerda é mais boa que a direita seria um exemplo?


Aí já estás a fazer uma comparação entre duas entidades. A mão direita e a mão esquerda.

Se se dissesse "a minha mão é mais boa que má", já não haveria problema porque não estás a comparar entidades diferentes.


----------



## machadinho

gvergara said:


> Me desculpem, mas eu não falei em pais que batem as mulheres ; esse foi o cordobes82, quem començou o fio. De qualquer jeito, após seguir a discusão atentamente, suponho que meu exemplo não está errado.


Quanto será a consulta do oculista da esquina? 


Carfer said:


> '_é mais boa que má_' (na verdade, para nós, nem há outra maneira de dizer).


Nem é antes boa que má? 


Vanda said:


> Disfarça.


Disfarça, digo eu. 


xiskxisk said:


> Se se dissesse "a minha mão é mais boa que má", já não haveria problema porque não estás a comparar entidades diferentes.


Sim. Carfer já o havia explicado acima.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Nem é antes boa que má?



Não, realmente não. Habitualmente dizemos '_antes isto que aquilo_' para expressar uma preferência (_'antes a morte que tal sorte_'), mas não para comparar. Naturalmente, a preferência tem implícito um juízo de valor sobre a superioridade de uma coisa sobre outra, doutro modo não a preferiríamos. Logo pressupõe uma comparação, mas não a expressa directamente. Admito que se possa dizer, na linha da frase que propôs, algo como '_é antes cinzento escuro que preto_' para significar que a cor pende mais para um tom do que para outro, mas a verdade é que soaria estranhíssimo porque seguramente toda a gente diz '_é mais cinzento escuro que preto_'. Além disso, a frase construída com '_antes_'  (antes ) sugere, é mais prontamente entendida, não como uma comparação, mas como querendo dizer que é uma coisa e não outra (é cinzento escuro, não preto).


----------



## cordobes82

Obrigado, entao a conclusao é que é melhor evitar o "bom" e formular a comparacao de outro jeito, por exemplo: "meu pai é mais bondoso" ou "ele tem mais coracao", ou qualquer equivalente.

Na verdade eu deveria ter comecado este thread no fórum espanhol-português, pois a minha dúvida surge a partir da comparacao entre as duas línguas. Em espanhol também deve se utilizar o "mejor"(melhor) para o comparativo de "bueno" (bom), exceto quando é sinonimo de bondade. Nesse caso se diz, por exemplo, "Mi papá es más bueno que el tuyo".(nao "mejor")


----------

